
New protocols show up to 76% speed jolt for iPhones, iPads - Husafan
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/030811-protocols-iphones-ipads.html
======
th0ma5
Makes sense that with more data about the physical orientation and
characteristics of the device, a better signal attenuation attained and the
network can be optimized. However, I don't see the logics of actually
implementing such a scheme will be overcame, and ultimately this would have to
become a part of the core communications protocol with the tower.

